# Medication



## Smnwoody1958 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies to my previous post and it was nice to here from you Jacqui but here is another Question
How easy is it to get perscription drugs in Cyprus-drugs that are on repeat perscription and free on N.H.S.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Smnwoody1958 said:


> Thanks for the replies to my previous post and it was nice to here from you Jacqui but here is another Question
> How easy is it to get perscription drugs in Cyprus-drugs that are on repeat perscription and free on N.H.S.



You can get just about any drug you can get i nthe UK but you will not get them free. Many drugs which are prescription only in the UK are available over the counter in the pharmacies here, very often under another name. You just need to take the packs to the pharmacist and they will give you the local equivalent.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi may be a good idea to get your Gp in scotland to find The best and cheapest equivalent.
got a shock last week with price of my drugs(had looked before i came ) but had a new one added in sept 50€ a month .


----------



## celtic lad (Jan 8, 2009)

please can you tell me if any one takes isosorbide mononitrate 25mg and where they get do they have to go the general hospital or a gp


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Smnwoody1958 said:


> Thanks for the replies to my previous post and it was nice to here from you Jacqui but here is another Question
> How easy is it to get perscription drugs in Cyprus-drugs that are on repeat perscription and free on N.H.S.


Hi, I don't know what drugs you have on prescription and where you are planning to settle in Cyprus. But I will tell you my experiences. 

I take a number of prescription drugs and I could not afford to pay for them privately so I am relying on the Cypriot National Health. I am not a pensioner but I am on a UK State benefit so I was able to obtain an E121 from The Pension Service which means that the UK reimburses Cyprus and I receive the same care as any Cypriot. I registered at Larnaca Hospital and for €2 per visit the doctors gave me renewals for the medication that they have on their equivalent of the UK "NICE" list. Unfortunately this list is is not the same as the UK's and many of the drugs that can be prescribed in the UK are not available from the Cypriot NHS. Many drugs that are not on the list are available without a prescription, over the counter at a pharmacy but some of the newer drugs may not be available AT ALL in Cyprus. I have this situation with three of my medications. A close equivalent was available for one but I can't obtain two of them at all! 

I would add, I checked with a pharmacist here a year before I came and he said all of my medicines were available in Cyprus but he was just plain wrong!


----------



## celtic lad (Jan 8, 2009)

celtic lad said:


> please can you tell me if any one takes isosorbide mononitrate 25mg and where they get do they have to go the general hospital or a gp


i have a disabled wife and we have been here since november dont know yet if we going to stay or not as i need to work we are in paphos at the moment but we got some medication today and it cost us 122 euros so that was a bit form our budget wondered if i should visit the hospital


----------



## celtic lad (Jan 8, 2009)

*medication*



BabsM said:


> Hi, I don't know what drugs you have on prescription and where you are planning to settle in Cyprus. But I will tell you my experiences.
> 
> I take a number of prescription drugs and I could not afford to pay for them privately so I am relying on the Cypriot National Health. I am not a pensioner but I am on a UK State benefit so I was able to obtain an E121 from The Pension Service which means that the UK reimburses Cyprus and I receive the same care as any Cypriot. I registered at Larnaca Hospital and for €2 per visit the doctors gave me renewals for the medication that they have on their equivalent of the UK "NICE" list. Unfortunately this list is is not the same as the UK's and many of the drugs that can be prescribed in the UK are not available from the Cypriot NHS. Many drugs that are not on the list are available without a prescription, over the counter at a pharmacy but some of the newer drugs may not be available AT ALL in Cyprus. I have this situation with three of my medications. A close equivalent was available for one but I can't obtain two of them at all!
> 
> I would add, I checked with a pharmacist here a year before I came and he said all of my medicines were available in Cyprus but he was just plain wrong!


so do you think i should go to the hospital a si have a disabled wife and i have to rely on her money


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

celtic lad said:


> so do you think i should go to the hospital a si have a disabled wife and i have to rely on her money



Ok if you are here temporarily you should have a European health Insurance card (or EHIC -used to be the old E111). Take the card to your nearest state hospital with your passport and ask to see a doctor. They will treat you as if you have an emergency on holiday and charge you €2 per visit, including medication.

If you are staying longer than a few months then you are not entitled to use the EHIC you should contact 'The Pension Service' in Newcastle and ask them for an E106, if you are to work (gives cover for 2 years) or an E121 for pensioners for those on some UK State benefits (gives permanent cover). If your wife can get an E121 then you are entitled to the same cover if you register as her dependant (we did this for my husband so it can work). When you get the form you take it to the hospital and register with it and you are into the Cyprus system. 

And yes, I do think you should try using the hospital. The system is not perfect, the treatment is basic but it is treatment and it does not cost the earth!


----------



## celtic lad (Jan 8, 2009)

*medication*

Hi babs what benefits qualify here that are legal and are he same as uk if we decide to stay it is nice to have some one who is willing to help as we feel so alone and isolated here in paphos i am trying to find work but it is not so easy 

but who knows thank you for your help




BabsM said:


> Ok if you are here temporarily you should have a European health Insurance card (or EHIC -used to be the old E111). Take the card to your nearest state hospital with your passport and ask to see a doctor. They will treat you as if you have an emergency on holiday and charge you €2 per visit, including medication.
> 
> If you are staying longer than a few months then you are not entitled to use the EHIC you should contact 'The Pension Service' in Newcastle and ask them for an E106, if you are to work (gives cover for 2 years) or an E121 for pensioners for those on some UK State benefits (gives permanent cover). If your wife can get an E121 then you are entitled to the same cover if you register as her dependant (we did this for my husband so it can work). When you get the form you take it to the hospital and register with it and you are into the Cyprus system.
> 
> And yes, I do think you should try using the hospital. The system is not perfect, the treatment is basic but it is treatment and it does not cost the earth!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

celtic lad said:


> Hi babs what benefits qualify here that are legal and are he same as uk if we decide to stay it is nice to have some one who is willing to help as we feel so alone and isolated here in paphos i am trying to find work but it is not so easy
> 
> but who knows thank you for your help


I'm sorry to hear you are feeling alone.

I receive Incapacity (or is it Invalidity?) benefit. That works!
When you have made enough posts them send me a message and I'll talk you through it.

Glad to be able to help. It took me ages to work through the system so its nice to be able to pass the know-how on!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

celtic lad said:


> Hi babs what benefits qualify here that are legal and are he same as uk if we decide to stay it is nice to have some one who is willing to help as we feel so alone and isolated here in paphos i am trying to find work but it is not so easy
> 
> but who knows thank you for your help


I cant help with the health and benefits side of things as I have no experience on that side so Babs is the best one to help you there but I live in paphos (have been here over 4 years now) so if I can help you in any other way dont hesitate to shout.

Veronica


----------



## celtic lad (Jan 8, 2009)

*medication*

hi babs 

thank you for your kind messages my wife is writing these for me as my computer fingers how mant posts do i need to have and glad i have asked and that there is some there to give me advice 
we were thinking of coming to larnaca as we made a friend there when we were here before how long have you been here 





BabsM said:


> I'm sorry to hear you are feeling alone.
> 
> I receive Incapacity (or is it Invalidity?) benefit. That works!
> When you have made enough posts them send me a message and I'll talk you through it.
> ...


----------



## celtic lad (Jan 8, 2009)

hi how post do we have to make and when we know weve made the right amount 

and how long have you been in larnaca do you like it 

and it must be nice to be in tha tpar tof the island i find it very fustratin at times 
espically when you get told different things 



BabsM said:


> I'm sorry to hear you are feeling alone.
> 
> I receive Incapacity (or is it Invalidity?) benefit. That works!
> When you have made enough posts them send me a message and I'll talk you through it.
> ...


----------



## celtic lad (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Babs 

Just got bacl from the general hospital after walking there and back to be told that we have to go back on monday as the drs left 4 the day the reason we walked is because we dont have a car and myself and my wife dont like to bother 
people 

so now we have to go back on monday 




BabsM said:


> Hi, I don't know what drugs you have on prescription and where you are planning to settle in Cyprus. But I will tell you my experiences.
> 
> I take a number of prescription drugs and I could not afford to pay for them privately so I am relying on the Cypriot National Health. I am not a pensioner but I am on a UK State benefit so I was able to obtain an E121 from The Pension Service which means that the UK reimburses Cyprus and I receive the same care as any Cypriot. I registered at Larnaca Hospital and for €2 per visit the doctors gave me renewals for the medication that they have on their equivalent of the UK "NICE" list. Unfortunately this list is is not the same as the UK's and many of the drugs that can be prescribed in the UK are not available from the Cypriot NHS. Many drugs that are not on the list are available without a prescription, over the counter at a pharmacy but some of the newer drugs may not be available AT ALL in Cyprus. I have this situation with three of my medications. A close equivalent was available for one but I can't obtain two of them at all!
> 
> I would add, I checked with a pharmacist here a year before I came and he said all of my medicines were available in Cyprus but he was just plain wrong!


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

BabsM said:


> I'm sorry to hear you are feeling alone.
> 
> I receive Incapacity (or is it Invalidity?) benefit. That works!
> When you have made enough posts them send me a message and I'll talk you through it.
> ...


hi Celtic Lad

im so sorry to hear of your problems its never easy is it? and im sorry to hear you feel so alone although i appreciate how you feel
My partner and I came out in sept i am a midwife got a job here before we moved to cyprus and got laid off 6 weeks later and im still out of work. The loneliness has been indescribable but its a new year im being positive and i know we will return to the uk in sept when our year is up ... but on a brighter note we have learnt so much in a short space of time.. such as the things we take for granted in the UK are important when you dont have access to them
good luck to you
Linda


----------



## poolmonkey (Jun 1, 2008)

What kind of work are you looking for?


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

poolmonkey said:


> What kind of work are you looking for?


to be honest within reason i would do anything at the moment being a midwife is my passion but hey i could not even get a job in McDonalds


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

hi Celtic Lad
i would be more than happy to give you a lift to the hospital on Monday would be my pleasure
Linda


----------



## celtic lad (Jan 8, 2009)

*medication*

Hi Linda

Thank you very much for your reply we have to get to the hospital as early as we can as we need to get our medication sorted

We live in moutallos paphos i agree with what you say my wife is also called linda and she is typing this (hope you dont mind) we also find it hard meeting people as we live a little walk from the market. 

Were are you ? And i also finding it hard to get work as i am a trained and licenced security gaurd 

l





LINDYLOO52 said:


> hi Celtic Lad
> i would be more than happy to give you a lift to the hospital on Monday would be my pleasure
> Linda


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

hello
we are living down by alexander the great hotel area but we are hoping to move to the universal area soon
where in the UK are you both from
how far do you have to walk to get to the hospital
Linda


----------



## celtic lad (Jan 8, 2009)

*medication*

hi linda 

It about 2km away it takes about 25 to 30 minutes we lived in lancashire but im scottish from glasgowmy wife is from Aylesbury Bucks 

Where are you from in the uk ?


linda and ben






LINDYLOO52 said:


> hello
> we are living down by alexander the great hotel area but we are hoping to move to the universal area soon
> where in the UK are you both from
> how far do you have to walk to get to the hospital
> Linda


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

celtic lad said:


> hi linda
> 
> It about 2km away it takes about 25 to 30 minutes we lived in lancashire but im scottish from glasgowmy wife is from Aylesbury Bucks
> 
> ...



hi Linda and Ben

we are both from Essex a lovely place called brightlingsea was our dream to come and live/work here in Cyprus
How long have you been here?
Linda and Trev


----------



## celtic lad (Jan 8, 2009)

*m*

Hi Linda and Trev

We been here since November where about in universal are you moving to we stayed ther last september what does your other half do same here ben was promised that there would be some work but nothing happened he worked for a week just before the new year abd is now waiting for the guy to contact him 

linda and ben



LINDYLOO52 said:


> hi Linda and Ben
> 
> we are both from Essex a lovely place called brightlingsea was our dream to come and live/work here in Cyprus
> How long have you been here?
> Linda and Trev


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

celtic lad said:


> Hi Linda and Trev
> 
> We been here since November where about in universal are you moving to we stayed ther last september what does your other half do same here ben was promised that there would be some work but nothing happened he worked for a week just before the new year abd is now waiting for the guy to contact him
> 
> linda and ben


Hi Linda
not sure exactly how to describe the location it all looks the same to me on universal but its a nice apartment we came here in sept
Trev works as air con/maintenace man at a hotel
I do hope you can get this medication sorted out what tablets are they?
LInda


----------



## celtic lad (Jan 8, 2009)

*m*

ben has to have isosabide for his angina mine is blood pressure and fibermylg and hormone

linda please keep in touch and lets us know how things go have you seen the well women centre down from the general hospital and hope the move to universal goes ok we were here in september and stayed at universal it was near the restaurant we stayed

linda and ben 




LINDYLOO52 said:


> Hi Linda
> not sure exactly how to describe the location it all looks the same to me on universal but its a nice apartment we came here in sept
> Trev works as air con/maintenace man at a hotel
> I do hope you can get this medication sorted out what tablets are they?
> LInda


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

celtic lad said:


> ben has to have isosabide for his angina mine is blood pressure and fibermylg and hormone
> 
> linda please keep in touch and lets us know how things go have you seen the well women centre down from the general hospital and hope the move to universal goes ok we were here in september and stayed at universal it was near the restaurant we stayed
> 
> linda and ben



of course i will keep in touch keep well both of you and if you need a lift at anytime just shout xx


----------

